# BodyBuildingDungeon.com ... all these videos came from there



## Pain86 (Sep 29, 2005)

all the videos you see posted on here by someguy all came from www.bodybuildingdungeon.com posted by either me or Tech N9ne .. alittle credit in the post as to where you copy and pasted the video from would be nice.

www.BodybuildingDungeon.com 

the site that has supplied so many forums with clips and gets jack shit in return. 

also stop copying pic urls aswel... it will mess them up for me.. just upload them yourself.


----------



## MyK (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh no now everybody knows that I did not film those movies myself


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2005)

what more credit do you want?  Whenever I view one of those videos it ends up saying 
"bodybuildingdungeon.com" at the begining or ending of each one.  Isn't that credit enough?


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> all the videos you see posted on here by someguy all came from www.bodybuildingdungeon.com posted by either me or Tech N9ne .. alittle credit in the post as to where you copy and pasted the video from would be nice.
> 
> www.BodybuildingDungeon.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> all the videos you see posted on here by someguy all came from www.bodybuildingdungeon.com posted by either me or Tech N9ne .. alittle credit in the post as to where you copy and pasted the video from would be nice.
> 
> www.BodybuildingDungeon.com
> 
> ...



I agree 100% about giving credit to the source, but as P-funk said your videos have the credits in them.   

either way, thanks!


----------



## topolo (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah thanks can we suck you off???


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey, I know them they are pretty cool.


----------

